# LX172 deck hanger problem



## Orangeguy1 (Nov 14, 2010)

When I was mowing the front hanger for my deck fell off and for the life of me I cannot figure out how it goes back on. It is the part that attaches to the front of the deck. If someone could guide me on putting it back on I sure would appreciate it. Also if anyone has an illustration of how it goes on that would be great. That is a pic of the part. Thanks for the help. Mike


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Mike, I'd be inclined to say that if it isn't obvious how it installed, then you likely are missing other parts. Also, I was going to suggest that you should go the distance for an owners manual for this machine as well, as it would show pictures of the mower deck for instruction on removal / replacement of the deck. Hopefully someone on here has an identicle model and can snap a picture or two for you to look at.


----------



## Jeff56 (Jun 12, 2011)

If you're still looking for an answer I can post a photo of how that part hooks on. It's simple really.


----------



## Orangeguy1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I figured it out. It really was simple. Thanks for the offer.


----------

